# If you could breed ANY breed what would it be?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

belgians


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Friesians!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Draft crosses mostly with thoroughbred.

Gypsy Vanner X TB

Belgian X TB

Clydesdale X TB


hehe


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

wow I didnt expect to see so many drafts and/or crosses. Why do you guys choose that breed?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I just love big horses! i think they are beautiful and very talented! As other horses are!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yah I like drafts too!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

because i saw "wild hearts can't be broken" when i was like 6...since I've been totally hooked. (just glad there aren't many around here; i'd have a good sized herd by now :lol: )


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Drafts...ahh, they are so cute & big!!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Appy's and arab's. Breed crosses and purebreeds! They make hardy horses!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course you are going to see a lot of people post about drafts. People are starting to realize how athletic draft and draft crosses are, that's why you are starting to see more and more of them in the show ring. I think it's fantastic!

Clydes and Canadians for me.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

For my breed I would love to see crosses of QH to a Appy/Arab I think they make beautifull crosses together.  I never seen or meet any horse who have those crosses of QH/Appy/Arab and would love to see one of those kind.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I know I love the draft, we (the barn girls and trainier) were at a dressage show and she was totally, well she basiclly threw the draft cross under the bus before even seeing it. She said like it would be supple and colected and all that stuff. I thought it did ok, I think it would have and could have done better. But her breed is Hanavarians (sp?) She dosent like drafts much.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Norikers
or
Halflingers
or
Arabs
or
American Cremes!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticking with Saddlebreds.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

ooo mebbe gypsys too


----------



## xoILoveMyHorsexo (Jul 19, 2008)

A big Thoroughbred.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quarters or paints.


Although, I did tell my boyfriend to buy me a freisian.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I would create a 'Rainbow Sport horse', a combination of every single sport breed. And a Rainbow Cow horse and a Rainbow gaited horse and a rainbow draft horse and a rainbow pony horse. HEHE im done now


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol a rainbow sport horse ...ect thats funny. That would be a lot of breeds though.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Arabs, and Arab crosses. I like qh/arab, paint/arab, appy/arab.

And of course Friesians!


----------



## shawty11166 (Jul 23, 2008)

i would have to say that i would LOVE to breed andalusians...i just love the beuty of them and how graceful they can be...


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> because i saw "wild hearts can't be broken" when i was like 6...since I've been totally hooked. (just glad there aren't many around here; i'd have a good sized herd by now :lol: )


omg i saw that movie too and i used to watch it over and over again and it always makes me cry.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

but if i could choose any breed it would def be Thoroughbreds and Westphaliens, those are so beautiful and make absolutely amazing sport horses. 

it's a breed that is so hard to find so i would breed them and sell them for cheaper so that they would be more accessible to everyone bc they are amazing!


----------



## smokygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

I do breed them, but I'd stick with my breeds of choice. Arabians and Quarabs by Arabian stallions (I am not as fond of the reverse cross for some reason). I love my QHs, but I'm in love with my arabians. They are a breed that is so special, it's hard to describe. They have such an air about them, they know they are special, but the majority are such loves. Very "In your tent" so to speak. They have such big hearts, and are just amazing. They do tend to be one personish though I've noticed. But once you find that special one.. the bond is incredible.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

smokygirl said:


> But once you find that special one.. the bond is incredible.


I totally agree! When I had my egyption stallion Shamara, that was the best month I had. Even tho he got stolen buy the guy who sold him to us. He was a really great horse he was so pateint with me. Me being 14 him 5 and green broke but hey I still was able to ride him! I miss him


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2008)

andalusians
or
lipizzaners


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

lets see......
~Arabian
~Friesian
~Percheron


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

belgian . . . big, beautiful, majestic, melo, kind


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Norikers... no doubt. 

And Nakotas... or perhaps Boulonnais or Italian Heavy Drafts, or maybe a Poitevin.



Rare breeds rock!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Exactly what I am breeding... Arabians.


----------



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*hello*

I already breed Quarter horses, Pintos and Paints so I think I'll stick with goodluck Quarter horses


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Quarters and Paints Although I would dearly love to have a jet black TB mare for appendix babies


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I absolutely love breeding my American Shetland Ponies and miniature crosses  

If I had unlimited money and space I would add in Paints (big surprise huh? LOL)


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooh since no one (that I saw, sorry if I'm wrong!) said Standardbreds, I PICK THEM! 
I love Standies best breed ever.

So, when do I get my millions of dollars to start breeding with?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I can breed any breed I want now and breed QH's mainly cutting and reining lines.


----------



## coastal123 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is soo much fun!
If I had all the money it could ever take, I would probably go insane and breed and buy all kinds of things! But I am hooked on quarter and paint all around horses. I would probably work to make a way to have more of these great horses affordable and available to the casual horse market.

but my youthful fantasies of cleaning up and improving the thoroughbred industry in this country might come back.( Can you imagine if we could breed the straight shouldered crazies out what this breed could be?!?:idea:

But the reality is, if I won the lottery(a big lottery) my expansion would be for rescue horses. How could it not at this time, with so many abandoned and under fed horses, and struggling horse owners out there?
Lots of space, plenty of grass and good hay and an army of riders to work them so they could go on to good homes-that is a dream!:lol:

The few neglected ones that we have picked up for next to nothing have been excellent horses. After some good nutrition, farrier and fitting work, we were able to send them to great loving homes for 100x what we put into them. May be I don't need to breed my dream horse, maybe I can just keep rebuilding them.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I can and do breed quarters & paints, but if I were able to add a breed, I'd say Fjords.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought I'd be the first to say Fjords! lol I love those little guys. 
I'd breed Fjords and Minis. And probably dabble in paint/arab crosses. Probably some other breeds to, but I'd focus more of those three. Too many to choose. lol


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Friesian,
Missouri Fox Trotter,
Straight Egyptian Arabian
Speed Event Quarter Horse
Sabino Thoroughbreds

;D yeeeahhh


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Already happy with breeding Miniatures. Would like to breed Fells as well, and plan to sometime in the future.


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I would breed Paints, Quarter horses, Friesians, and Friesian crosses consisting of paint and quarter


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Probably hanoverians


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

clydesdales or clydesdale crosses or welsh cobs


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

If I was breeding horses

Foundation QH 

Australian Stock Horses

Aztecas


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Australian Stock Horses, Appaloosa's or Ponies!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yay for the australian stock horses!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Irish Sport Horses


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Sport horses e.g. percheron/tb

I would love to breed a Suffolk Punch to a thoroughbred, I think that would be a neat mix, kinda like PercheronxTb crosses.

For those who aren't familiar with Suffolks, they're similar to percheron's, like Clydes and Shires are quite similar.

How handsome is he?!









And him!









And him?









*sigh*


----------



## Palamino Princess (Aug 19, 2009)

1.Palamino
2.Arab


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

freshndale x saddlebred. I've seen afew and I Jjust LOVE the way they come out. this mare was only 4 and was 17hh I saw her horse topia add and was like WOW


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I bred Arabians and SE Arabians - just starting out. They are the DREAM breed for me. . 

Next in line would be Gypsy Vanners. The Huge SE Arabian Stud here in WV, 
www.winddrinker.com breeds Vanners, and they are gorgeous. 

I am hoping to get a mare to cross with their stud or buy one of their in utero foals with their GV stud crosses with their Quarter Horse Mares.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Crosses. I'd just experiment with mixing different breeds.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Spanish mustangs - I just love the way they look. They are also a fairly rare American breed.

And maybe even Gypsy Vanners. There is something about them that just strikes my fancy! 

Besides, a big woman like me needs a VERY sturdy horse!


----------



## Spindleberry (Aug 22, 2009)

Friesians and Quater horses ; i love friesians they are just amazingly beautiful.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tennessee Walking Horse. Not the big padded ones. The flat shod, plantation horses with the more natural gait.


----------



## PoleBendingRider (Jul 21, 2009)

i would breed Mustangs and Quarter Horses.... maybe do a few crosses???


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Australian Stock Horses.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Expanding. I think the ASH would cross well with Canadians... So would like to experiement with that.

Also finding the best ASH/QH lines to compliment each other.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

gypsy vanners. I absolutely love them!!!!!! i prefer solids over paints but they are gorgeous anyways!!!!!!!! And I would cross them with AQHA's like the Wimpy linage. My old mare had wimpy in her lines somewhere. 




























I have never wanted anything more than I want a Gypsy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Definately Arabs. Specifically, I'd love to dabble in sabinos. Obviously with correct conformation and attitude, but with color. Khartoon Khlassic is one of my all-time favorite studs, not because of his color but because of how he's built. He's classic old Arab type, sturdy and still refined with so much substance and power.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ He's one of the stallys in the SHN program, some lucky person will get a breeding at half price to him  Lots of nice boys in there that I was drooling over, including one of my favorites, Rocko's Gold (a welsh, I LOVE welshies)


----------



## Erinw417 (Aug 24, 2009)

Friesians, Gypsy Vanners, Arabs, and Morgans.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Definatley arabians.

After that, quarter horses. Haha, I like to stick to the basics, but they are both very fun breeds!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

brumby's with some other breed to produce a bigger, hardier horse.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I would want to breed:

TB x Friesian

TB x Shire/Clydesdale

I love TB's and those two draft breeds and I love them crossbred together. My dreamhorse is a TB x Clydesdale filly, too bad I will never own her lol.


----------

